# Swing keel mechanism



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a North American Spirit 23 sailboat. The previous owner rigged the swing keel cable the wrong way. It looks like the tubing that the cable should have gone through broke and instead of replacing it, they ran the cable through the hole without any tubing. We were advised by the folks at West Marine to leave the cord where it was and simply plug the hole with a rubber plug, and all would be well. It wasn't. Water began to leak in rapidly, as we guessed it would have and the boat had to be taken out of the water. I discovered that the Catalina has a similar set up for the swing keel and they offer a complete repair set online. 

Has anyone out there also encountered the same problem, and if so, do you think the Catalina repair kit is the answer? I just want to get my beautifully restored little boat in the water this season! Help!


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Any photos of what you're talking about? If you have a through-hull below the waterline, you will need to add rubber tubing or pipe of the correct diameter to get it well above the waterline. The C22 tube may work, but only if the fitting is the same diameter. Otherwise you can measure the diameter and order some heavy duty hose and clamps at an industrial hose supply place.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

My V-21 doesn't have a tube. Is it supposed to? Hell, I sailed it in the Sound without issue.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the reply. The folks down at Old Man's Boatyard in Mt. Sinai had a similar solution using copper tubing and a fitting from a plumbing supply store. He actually replaced the entire swing keel assembly so the cable runs smoothly through the tubing allowing the centerboard to be lifted as it was intended. Still it is not the best design because the cable has to make a sharp bend up to the winch. I'm thinking a fixed keel would be less trouble at least for my purpose being just a beginner, to simply sail in light wind!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go to the Catalina Direct web site and look at the tips and diagrams of the Catalina 22 and 25 repair kit for the swing keel, tube, copper ball to change angle of the cable, etc. You might be able to call their tech people for measurements and diameters to compare to yours.


----------

